# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Data lost Friday January 2 2015

## printbus

Is there a particular spot on 3D PrintBoard where server problems would be announced? Looks to me like the system dropped perhaps a couple of hours worth of data Friday afternoon.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Yes we moved servers, and there was a delay in propagation between the two servers.  It was possible users were posting on the old server if it had not propagated for them yet.  We could have turned the forum off for a few hours but opted not too.  Sorry if you lost anything!

----------

